# Rusty Kegs 2010-2011 Picture Thread



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, as many of u may kno in June we lost our shop and all our stuff (Bros house, trucks, plows, salter, mowers, trailers, etc)..

So we bought back our 09 Silverado 3500 HD...

We rebuilt it, put all kinds of new stuff (more to come)... 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111593

My bro got a 03 Silverado 3500... Its a Dump...

I fixed up my 09 8' 2" Boss Poly Vee and put it back on my 09.

My bro bought a 07 8' 2" Steel Vee for his truck (it was like new, only used 12 times)...

Ill start with the truck pics, and a school we plow...


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE!! How much does the vee clear the rear end by? In vee, angled, etc?


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice looking fleet you have. Both trucks look great.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice set up you guys have, Do you guys do more then the school?


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

looks like yall need to plow your own driveway


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

dang bro you sure do make A LOT of threads about one truck, seriously calm down with all the threads, its getting annoying trying to follow 5 diffrent threads on 1 truck.


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

that front end looks like a 2wd or something i had to say it


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1152569 said:


> NICE!! How much does the vee clear the rear end by? In vee, angled, etc?


It clears it by a few inches at all times... When he finds a 9' 2" v plow for a good price (prob used, maybe new)...



exmark;1152578 said:


> Nice looking fleet you have. Both trucks look great.


Thanks, i know its not the newest, nicest stuff but we can push some snow..



maverjohn;1153154 said:


> Nice set up you guys have, Do you guys do more then the school?


Nope... Lol, yea... We do a TV station, Sears (side walks), that school, and a church... Those take about 10 hours by themself... Then we have 2 real estate offices, town houses, 5-6 apartments, a few houses... And a few other (i cant remember everything...



Fatality;1153168 said:


> looks like yall need to plow your own driveway


Ha! yea, well its my bros house... But we dont get paid to do his drive way, so its like our last priority... His wife just stayed home for the day, so it wasnt a big deal...



THEGOLDPRO;1153472 said:


> dang bro you sure do make A LOT of threads about one truck, seriously calm down with all the threads, its getting annoying trying to follow 5 diffrent threads on 1 truck.


Sorry... I (like most people here) are proud of my stuff... I work hard for it, and try to take care of it... And i know i like looking at other peoples stuff too... I made this thread so i could just have all my pics in 1 spot... I wanna let the others die down... I just figured id rather have a general pic thread, instead of having pics of the 03 with the 09 rebuild thread... (im very anal about this stuff lol) sorry... Ill try to give it a rest...



2brothersyc;1153657 said:


> that front end looks like a 2wd or something i had to say it


Negative... Both trucks are four wheel drive... Which truck are u refering to?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

hes referring to how much the front of your truck is sagging with the weight of the plow on it.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1154839 said:


> hes referring to how much the front of your truck is sagging with the weight of the plow on it.


Ahh, ok... Yea, i know its been a problem for 2 years now... A lot say crank the t-bars... But i heard it beats up ur truck (joints n what not)... So im looking at a leveling kit...

Ohh, we needed a WB salter badly so we got a Salt Dogg WB100... It shall suffice for now, sure beats a 5 gallon bucket (heres a stock photo i found)


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Seriously though, crank the t-bars.......your plowing snow, those parts will be wearing out anyways!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice trucks and v-plows. You guys are getting quite a fleet Thumbs Up


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

most leveling kits do the same thing as cranking the t-bars, the just re index the position, which is the same thing that cranking the tbars does. the only reason yo would need a lift kit is if the t-bar bolts are maxed out and you cant crank them any more. But if you plan on cranking them alot, then get shock extenders or extended length shocks, but if your only putting a few turns on them, it wont cause harm, but either way you should get an alignment after cranking or putting new keys on.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

mossman381;1155092 said:


> Nice trucks and v-plows. You guys are getting quite a fleet Thumbs Up


Thanks man, you have a set up too! Were trying to grow...

We would have a third truck (99 chevy 2500 with 8 ft western) that was my bros truck, it got destroyed beyond repair... It got hit with the neighbors chimney, and crushed by a tree... But 2 shall suffice for now... Right now he is shopping for another 2500 (maybe 3500), chevy... Ext cab (maybe even crew), shortbed... He really liked that truck, and needs a daily driver, and somethin he can haul his wife and step daughter in comfortably. Then he will but a plow on it in (im guessing a boss)...

Ohh, i dont know the technical name but the 2 bars that attach to the light bar on the plow got bent... so i still gotta straighten all of that out, cuz my lights point a little to the left... I dont kno if its just like the frame or tower... But im sure some one knows what i mean, and its name...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;1156013 said:


> Thanks man, you have a set up too! Were trying to grow...


Keep the pics coming. I enjoy them.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

mossman381;1156575 said:


> Keep the pics coming. I enjoy them.


Thanks man, im glad some people like the... And every1 else, if u want to fight with each other, please not in my thread... I dont wanna get in the plowsite drama...

Ok, i had a few little reflectors laying around, the adhesive dont stick to the tread plate (diamond steel) so i had to throw some self tappers on there... I only did the drivers side to see what you guys think... I would like lights, but dont have the time now...

I also got a light for a back up light... (i planned for 2) TSC only carries 1 at a time... IDK why but its ok, these are only $20 so if i break them i wont have to be to mad... I wanted to mount it up high on the blukhead aka headache rack, or back rack... But with this design i coundnt rind a good place to mount it...

They had 3 "patterns" spot, trapezoid, and flood... I got the trapezoid to see how it looks, and if i dont like it i will get a flood or spot...

I didnt wire it, cuz i couldn't feel my feet and im not sure if i want to splice them into the back up lights or, run a switch to the cab... Im leaning more towards the switch in the cab...

Ohh, and...
Tomorrow we plan to put the mud flaps on... And put the mowers away...
And if u look at the inside of the passenger side sides (toung twister lol) you can see the stain i bought, not quite the color i wanted, but it shall suffice... And you can see the sides in the light, not the best craftsmanship, but it was like 15 degrees and i couldnt feel anything, and just wanted to have it done...

So what do you guys think about the reflector, and light?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

He is what i was thinking... I originally wanted them up high but not on top (pink) but they don't fit in that small space...

I could do them up top, but its a steel tubing, so ill have to use self tappers... And try to run the wires through it...

If i put it low (green) i don't think it would be able to shine far and down enough... And if i put stuff in the bed it would block it...

I was thinking by the brake lights, but it would only fit sideways... And wouldn't have any where to mount it easily...

Im getting my self a welder for Christmas (with my money and Christmas money) so maybe i could make a "light bar" and have room for other lights like: rotors, strobes, driving, other stuff of that nature...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The reflector will do until you can get a light. I would just tap into the backup lights for the lights on the bumper. The lights on the top of the flat bed, I would wire them on a switch in the cab. I don't think I would go any higher on the rack. Looks like it is already high. What about off to the side with the lights?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

mossman381;1158089 said:


> The reflector will do until you can get a light. I would just tap into the backup lights for the lights on the bumper. The lights on the top of the flat bed, I would wire them on a switch in the cab. I don't think I would go any higher on the rack. Looks like it is already high. What about off to the side with the lights?


Ok, for now ill just start with 2 on the bumper... For up front would u say just put them on the bulk head then? Cuz i don't know how to bolt them up... Self tappers maybe? And and ill just have to try my best to hide the wires, i dont think ill have much luck snaking them through the tubes...

And for the ones on the bumper, when they did the flat bed they didn't use the tail light junction box... They ran it to the front... So could i still use the junction box? Like if i figure out what plugs the reverse lights, maybe just fun the wires to it, and put a connector on that... Do you think that would work? Or would i have to just find a plug, and then figure what wire is the reverse, then splice into that...

I was thinking this route because the junction box isnt even being used, so maybe i could use it... And if/when a light breaks it wont be a bear to replace...

Heres a pic of a junction box for those who dont know what it is...
Our new salter, a pic of the truck and my plowing buddy... (my sister just got him for christmas and he loves riding in the truck)


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;1158525 said:


> Ok, for now ill just start with 2 on the bumper... For up front would u say just put them on the bulk head then? Cuz i don't know how to bolt them up... Self tappers maybe? And and ill just have to try my best to hide the wires, i dont think ill have much luck snaking them through the tubes...
> 
> And for the ones on the bumper, when they did the flat bed they didn't use the tail light junction box... They ran it to the front... So could i still use the junction box? Like if i figure out what plugs the reverse lights, maybe just fun the wires to it, and put a connector on that... Do you think that would work? Or would i have to just find a plug, and then figure what wire is the reverse, then splice into that...
> 
> ...


If the bulkhead is fully boxed, that is going to be hard to mount that kind of light on it. And fishing the wires through could be a nightmare. Without seeing it in person hard to give you directions.

If they didn't cut the wires going to the junction box you could probably plug the lights into it. How did they hook up the taillights?

Looks like you have a copilot. Does he watch your blind spots??


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1153472 said:


> dang bro you sure do make A LOT of threads about one truck, seriously calm down with all the threads, its getting annoying trying to follow 5 diffrent threads on 1 truck.


Who cares??

all the power to ya i enjoy looking at yyour pics bud


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

we all like pics, what we dont like is making a new thread everytime you take a new pic, finally he seems to have all the pics in the same thread. either way it looks like you have your plow lights angled wayyy to far down.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Is that Chevy the same one you rebuilt? What V do you think works better the poly mold board or the metal?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

mossman381;1158560 said:


> If the bulkhead is fully boxed, that is going to be hard to mount that kind of light on it. And fishing the wires through could be a nightmare. Without seeing it in person hard to give you directions.
> 
> If they didn't cut the wires going to the junction box you could probably plug the lights into it. How did they hook up the taillights?
> 
> Looks like you have a copilot. Does he watch your blind spots??


Yes it is fully boxed..

Well when i pulled the smashe up original bed off i un plugged everything from it, and now its no longerbin use...

Yea, altho he is my sisters, he loves riding in the truck and wotking in the garage with me... Im not sure yet, but i hope he will whem he is with me lol


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1159416 said:


> we all like pics, what we dont like is making a new thread everytime you take a new pic, finally he seems to have all the pics in the same thread. either way it looks like you have your plow lights angled wayyy to far down.


Sorry about all the threads... The first one had most of my pics off photobucket... And now they dont work... Yea i thought i mentiomed earlier, its still a little bent up... So i gotta straighten it out... But ive already adjusthe lights... That pic was one the day i adjusted them...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

icudoucme;1159448 said:


> Is that Chevy the same one you rebuilt? What V do you think works better the poly mold board or the metal?


Yes sir, this is the one i rebuilt... Its getting inspected tomorrow, so i can have my rebuilt salvage title... 
We have only had 1 plowable event so we arent sure yet. Altho the polys newer the steel got less use, its in excellant conditon... My (poly) cutting edge is rather worn down, wherebmy bros (steel) his cutting edge is in great condition... So i have a feeling that the steel will perform better there...

How shouldbi compare them? Like snow sticking, and what else?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, so the truck passed passed inspection... Im very releived to say the least...

Since we use commercial plates im gonna wait till after the 1st, and save like $50... 
I brought it home today, pulled the sides odd and plan on staining them tomorrow...

I also wired up my back up light... Very bright... Money well spent, once they have another in stock ill get it and wire it up... I decided to just wire it right up to my reverse lights... And later i will put some on switches on my bulkhead (work, bed, back up lights)...

I still gotta get my mud flaps on soon, but im hoping i can find some smaller ones... Cuz i i dont think itll be easy to cut the ones i got from the upfitter...

Heres a few pics i snapped...

What u guys think?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE!! Are you going to eventually replace that pillar on the driversside rear corner?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1165310 said:


> NICE!! Are you going to eventually replace that pillar on the driversside rear corner?


Thanks! Yes, i plan on replacing the drivers and passenger side... Doors and pillars

We call it an "A Pillar" but haven't been able to find them yet... The closest was a door frame from GM... But at over $800 each, plus like $500 per door... I think im gonna hold off for a while... Eventually some1 will make the pillars or door jams...

If i have a good winter, that's what im thinking... And put some money into my 89 1500 (project/play truck)...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks good. Mudflaps cut pretty easy with a sawsall.

Got any pics of the project truck?


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

go to gmpartsdirect.com

they have every part for every GM vehical at lower costs tham from factory.

just looked it up you can buy a left and right uniside (the skin around the door.) this looks like it has rocker pannel plus cab corner all they way to the roof for $500 a side or if you want you can purchase and entire cab assembly


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

mossman381;1165808 said:


> Looks good. Mudflaps cut pretty easy with a sawsall.
> 
> Got any pics of the project truck?


Ok, what blade should i use? Wood or metal?

And yes... Its an 89 C1500, Scottsdale trim, 350 TBI (under 100, mi), newer 700r4 and rearend (under 50,000 mi)... The body has a lil over 200,000 mi... It has typical chevy rust (cab corners, rockers, cab mounts, and the wheel arch's on the bed)... Dual exaust, no cats, glasspack (its loud)... 0-60 8 or less sec... Over $300 system... Just put $1,000 into it (nothing 2 exciting) plus 2 rear tires... This will roast them all day... No longer have posi tho, i blew it up  but ull see a pic where i blew an old tire up on a bridge by my house...

his had a LOT of power for the size truck it is... I can get side ways on dry pavement with no problem... I can roast them without powerbreaking it...

Im gonna do or have the body work done first... Im thinking victory red (to match the other trucks) or like a dark shade of gray (like gunmetal, ebony, charcoal) with metallic flakes... (it was flat black when i got it, but i primed cuz it had cowl induction, and the guy sold it right b4 i got it and put a blue hood on it...)



plowman4life;1165926 said:


> go to gmpartsdirect.com
> 
> they have every part for every GM vehical at lower costs tham from factory.
> 
> just looked it up you can buy a left and right uniside (the skin around the door.) this looks like it has rocker pannel plus cab corner all they way to the roof for $500 a side or if you want you can purchase and entire cab assembly


Yea, i looked there b4, but couldnt remember the site name... Ill have to look when i have some time... Thanks!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

STILL NO FREAKING SNOW!!!! This sucks so bad, i really wanna go make some money... Well heres a few more of the trucks, i took a few today... I got my other lights, and got 1 mounted, and i decided im gonna just buy 2 more rectangular ones prob... These are for the bed and work lights...

I plan on putting 1 on both sides, tomorrow ill prob throw my other light on the bumper...

And im working on a deflector for my truck... My friend has some foot wide rubber im gonna check out... We will see what comes of it... Im also planning on getting a welder soon, and am considering some wings... Or something for the bed...


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks very good! I love flatbeds, I hope to put a flatbed on my 89 Cummins next summer.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a metal blade in mine right now. Just cut a semi mudflap the other day very easily.

Nice little project truck you got there  I had a 98 just like that only black. I would lower it.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! yea this flatbed is awesome so far and i havent really used it yet... I dont think ill ever want another pick up again (except for a daily driver)... The possiblities are endless with this...-

Thanks man, yea its a fun truck... I was thinking a 2 in drop, or a 2 front and 4 rear... I still cant decide on a color tho...


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

what kind of lights are your backups? im looking for different ones mine are week. ya i like flatbed better too its easier to see stuff than with a regular bed i can back up closer to stuff its so easy to see


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

randomb0b123;1173483 said:


> what kind of lights are your backups? im looking for different ones mine are week. ya i like flatbed better too its easier to see stuff than with a regular bed i can back up closer to stuff its so easy to see


the difference when backing is unreal..... behind or to the side you can see so much more. even backing a trailer. i love ours, never have another work truck without a flat bed

most call that rear pillar the "B pillar" the A pillar is by the windshield. then they go b, c,d as you go to the rear tymusic


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well beleive it or not... Their called Blazers... just some cheap made in china crap... I got 2 from TSC for $40... and thats whats on my bumper... And yesterday i was at walmart... And found the EXACT same things, only spot pattern and a diff name... Its literally the same... I got 2 in a pack, light covers, a nd a crappy switxh... Allbfor like $22... Thats halfnof tsc's... So i wired them up and putbthembon the bulk head, abd used the cheap switxh... They work great... I didnt use their wiring crap tho... Jst pick up a spool or 2 for like $7 at menards... Itsblike 100 ft... And used a connector on the ground and attachec it tk the bolt its mounted on... 

I cant rember the wqlmart brand bu it wasbsomethin with a p... Like platnum or premiun... I cant remeber tho... I mighr still have the box in thebtrash... Their all 12V and 55w bulbs tho...

I plan on getting a switch box with atleast 4 switches on it... And then ill moumt it... The stupid little ones that come with it are gay...

Yea, the differance is unbeleivable!

Ok thanks... I wasbtold a pillar' but guess i was mis informed...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, heres some pics... I usually post off my ipod, thats why my spelling on some posts suck, and no pics...

I still gotta adjust them a little bit... The ones on their bulk head are angled and light up my bed and still reach out for backing up...

Like i said... The bumper ones are trapezoid pattern, $20 a peace at TSC... The other are Wamlart... $22 for the pair... They are the same thing, just different brands... i mean IDENTICAL! The walmart ones came with little covers too, and are spot light patterns...

So what u guys think?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

you should put a nice v-box on your flat bed...im sure you can make some good $ salting out there...didn't you say earlier you plow some schools and what not??


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

those lights might appear on my headache rack


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Are the "beam" patterns the same between the different lights?????

I would think not. Can you get a pic looking back with each light on seperately?

Thanks!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yea... I had a v box last season... But it got all jacked up in the tornado... I might take a few Pics... Maybe ill repair it...

Yea for under $30... Its deff worth lookimg into... If u have any questions feel free to ask.. If u do it, be sure to let me kno how u like them...

Yes... Identical... If u go to tsc they have 3 kinds or patterns... Flood,spot, trapezoid... Same stuff just diffrent lenses to change the pattern... And these walmart ones just have a diffrent brand, and light covers... (which fit all the lights)... If i remember ilm take pics them up close... And then with them on (not all at once...)


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, heres the close ups of the lights... I pulled them apart and everything... The one has some writing on the lenses... but other than that... their the same...

The first 2 are the blazers from TSC...

The second are the platnums (or somethin) from walmart... Its all just rebadged made in china stuff prob...

heres what i mean... at TSC... the same 3 lights, just diffrent "patterns" (i got trapezoid)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/blazer-multi-purpose-tractor-light-flood-beam-0283909

http://www.tractorsupply.com/traile...-purpose-tractor-light-spotlight-beam-0283925

http://www.tractorsupply.com/traile...multi-purpose-trapezoid-tractor-light-0283917

And heres a 2 pack at walmart (online ) same brand and everything! $23 for 2 lamps...
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Blazer-Baja-Rectangular-Driving-Light-Kit/15111468


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

And heres my V-box... I bought it last year... it had a new motor on it... And me n my bro tor it apart, sandblasted it, primed, and painted (red to match my truck)... Then the freakin gay tornado tossed it... The one sides supports are perdy bent up, and the "motor mount" is jacked up... Im buying a welder soon, so maybe ill rebuild it, but just make it electric... The gas morors suck IMO... Its a year old, and the salt destroyes it... 2 new starters, 1 new pull start... And its so rusty... And a pain to wrench on...

I was thinking about making it an electric... But im still deciding... What u guys think?

Heres what it looked like b4 and after the tornado..

So what u think? Scrap it, Rebuild it, or Rebuild and make it Electric?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

that looks pretty tweeked, and once that happens its never going to be right again. I say just scrap and buy a new one, sucks thats only a year old tho


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

thesnowman269;1175713 said:


> that looks pretty tweeked, and once that happens its never going to be right again. I say just scrap and buy a new one, sucks thats only a year old tho


Yea, sorry if my post was misleading... It the motors only 1 year old... the salter is like 2-5 old... Even if i just cut those out, and made my own supports? you dont think that would work?

Yea, plus my moneys tight... U gotta remember im 18, and still in school... And i lost out bigtime with insurance on my 09, but bought it back, and am doing good with it... I was looking at those salt dogg new tailgate spreaders... they are suppost to handle bulk... and their $1500... and a new vbox will be like $4000 or more... (salt dogg)...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The sander doesn't look that bad, but I am not there to really look it over. If the supports are all that is bent, you should be able to fix it. The motor mount should be no problem.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

somebody needs weatherproof but connectors or some shrink tubing if they want theyre lights to keep working


----------



## pjnlandscape (Oct 10, 2010)

randomb0b123;1175963 said:


> somebody needs weatherproof but connectors or some shrink tubing if they want theyre lights to keep working


I agree, two dollars worth of shrink tube and a lighter will make you a much happier person when the snow doesn't fry your nice new lights!

As far as the sander goes I say give rebuilding a try. If it comes out bad then scrap it there is no loss but time if you cant fix it and the scrap yard does not care if it is in one piece or not when it comes in lol. And I would go electric for sure.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

randomb0b123;1175963 said:


> somebody needs weatherproof but connectors or some shrink tubing if they want theyre lights to keep working


Ok, it slipped my mind, i guess i wasnt thinking.. Thanks


mossman381;1175756 said:


> The sander doesn't look that bad, but I am not there to really look it over. If the supports are all that is bent, you should be able to fix it. The motor mount should be no problem.


Ok, ill keep trying to get some ideas... Ill make some plans... 


pjnlandscape;1176002 said:


> I agree, two dollars worth of shrink tube and a lighter will make you a much happier person when the snow doesn't fry your nice new lights!
> As far as the sander goes I say give rebuilding a try. If it comes out bad then scrap it there is no loss but time if you cant fix it and the scrap yard does not care if it is in one piece or not when it comes in lol. And I would go electric for sure.


Ok, thanks, ill see what i can come up with...

Ok, well i didnt have a trailer plug anymore (the end ended up missing)... So i went to TSC again (they all know me there lol)... And got a plug, with a 7, 5,and 4 way light plugs... Then i got a metal bit 2 1/8".... Then a 1'4 drill bit... And off i went

First i couldnt find a good place to mount the new plug, so i decided i wanted to built it into my bed... I put it a little higher then i wanted (on accident) which is why you shouldnt eyeball stuff lol...

So i started drilling, and after 30 sec the damn bit (1/4) broke... So i grabbed another... 1 min later that broke...... 10 min of drilling later, i had a 2 1/8 " hole in my bed... Then i took the old wires, cut off the old "connector"... Stripped my wires...

I used the directions that came with the plug. And they were WRONG!!! so i had to re do it all then i drilled holes for the bolts to secure it... and sot it all working...

$30 ish for the plug, $25 in drill bits...

Like i said, kinda wish it was lower... but lesson learned...

So what do u guys think?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, i got my "hood scoop" things on... now i gotta order my vortec badges... 
And heres the lights as requested...

1. hood before
2. hood after
3. just the lights on the bulk head
4. the lights on the bulk head (showing how they still light the bed even when pointed up for backing up)...
5. back up lights only (bumper mounted)


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You have to go slow when drilling with a hole saw or you will break bits.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

mossman381;1176514 said:


> You have to go slow when drilling with a hole saw or you will break bits.


Yea, i was trying to... The first bit that broke wasnt even through the metal (pilate) holes... And i just paid like $6 for the stipid thing lol...

Well i just picked up heat shrink... And a plastic box and some switcyes, and im gonna make (or attempt to) make my own switxh box...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Update... Still NO SNOW!!!! And we had a heat wave and all the snow melted!!!!

So i made my switch box... Heres the info...
Radoishack-
6x2x3 plastic "project box" - $6ish
(4) switches- $3 ea, $12ish
Total- $18

TSC- 
"Threaded rod"- $2
"L brackets"- $3
Wing nuts- $2
Total $7

I had all the wire and connectors in my electrical tool box...

1.I got my graph paper out and figured out where the 1" holes had to go...
2.Drilled 4 1" holes 
3.Drilled 5 holes in the back (smaller ones)
4.Drilled holes for my "threaded rod"
5.But the "L brackets" in my truck
6. Put the switches in their holes...
7. Connected my wires
8.Screwed the cap on
9. Ran the rod through the brackets and box
10. Put the wing nuts and washers on
11.Cut the excess off the "threaded rod"

Thats a grand total of about $25 for the whole project...

Not to shabby ehh? My holes weren't all straight and perfect... But it will work wesport lol

Yes, i know i gotta hide the wires better, but i couldnt feel my fingers lol...

And i still gotta put the heat shrink on my connections outside...


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Good Little project there, Turned out good.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks good. Next time make sure you measure it twice and drill once


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! Im Pretty happy with it... Especially for the price... I actually measured 3x but when i drilled the one it didnt do all the way through so i went to finish it and the bit kinda drifted up... But ill survive... Now i just want a rotar (would prefer a dual lol) for the 1 switch, and considering some driving driving lights... But idk if they would be useful... Id put them up on on the front of the rack... Not the top cuz i only clear my garage door by like 1/4 inch when some1 holds it open all the way lol


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks like a "Ray Charles" built box. Why didn't you put the switches in the opening where the factory switches would have been under the hvac controls?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm assuming the bolts holding the box to the brackets are just temporary as they appear to be sticking out about 2"...just something for you to bang your knee against.

BTW, you can buy a * p r i c k * punch that will allow you to make a small dimple in what ever it is your drilling, this keeps the drill bit from "walking" and your holes in line.

Otherwise nice job


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

hammerstein;1183316 said:


> Looks like a "Ray Charles" built box. Why didn't you put the switches in the opening where the factory switches would have been under the hvac controls?


Where are you talking about on there? And you didnt have to be such a dick about it... Like really, i already know its not perfect... And i tried... But i guess im not perfect like you... And i didnt wanna have to tear my dash apart to put some switches in...



Eyesell;1183348 said:


> I'm assuming the bolts holding the box to the brackets are just temporary as they appear to be sticking out about 2"...just something for you to bang your knee against.
> 
> BTW, you can buy a * p r i c k * punch that will allow you to make a small dimple in what ever it is your drilling, this keeps the drill bit from "walking" and your holes in line.
> 
> Otherwise nice job


Yea, well... itt was a foot threaded rod... and i already cut off like 4 inches... and still gotta take more off both sides...

can u find a picture of a * p r i c k*

Thanks, i appreciate the compliment lol


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, just did some more work to my sides... I got the top half on... but i got the wrong blots today... :realmad: So ill get the others tomorrow... So their will be "2 uprights" per half... And 4 bolts per "upright"....

And a pic with my lights lighting up the bed (i think this shows the effect better than the old ones...)

And in the welding shop today... I had to fix the handle on my plow...

So how dose the new "tailgate" look so far?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for all of the pics and discriptions of the lights!

I would like to convince my wife that I "need" them!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Trucks looking good, but like 2 others mentioned, those connectors are horrible soder and heat shrink everything! It takes more time but thats the way it should be done.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Truck just keeps getting better. Looks great man, keep up the good work.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Actually I could have used all of those lights for the a$$hole trucker that tailgated me home tonight. He was about 1 car length behind me and I could actually almost feel the jake brake in my seat.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys...

So is it better to sodder and use heat shrink or is waterproof. Connectors better?

We went out yesterday to do sidewalks at like 3am... But we just gotba lil dusting...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Solder and heat-shrink is the best way. But that being said, I don't do it very often. I have been buying the connectors that have the heat-shrink built into them. They seem to seal up good. If the the wires are not outside, I just run electrical tape around it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes you can use heat shrink connectors soder is still better, Some wires I have sodered some with connectors, but the one you have there are not good too use maybe inside but still I have inside stuff sodered, a truck consistently has vibrations thats why soder is better


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, well i just got a new soddering iron and jot the shrink a while back... Would ut be a goodbidea to sodder, grease, then shrink? Or is that stupid?

We had a plowable event... I worked 3 am till about 11 am... Then a few more hours doing moms, dads, brothers x3, sisters x3, and a few friends... It was only like 1 to 2 inches tho...

Dose any1 else use their backbpack blowers for light sno on sidewalks? We have 3 BR 550's and when we get a dusting wr just blow it off then salt.. it works great an sure beats zhoveling... And my snow blower and my bros are toasted from the tornado... But their worthless under 2 inches in most cases...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

flatlander42;1184531 said:


> Thanks for all of the pics and discriptions of the lights!
> 
> I would like to convince my wife that I "need" them!


No problem... I love posting here and reading peoples posts and seeing pics...

Just telk her its for safety... " stock lightsbjust arent enough, what if im backing ip and hit your car, or our kid, or our dog, or ur mother"...

Maybe that will convince her... Lol just an idea tho

Sorry to hear u got hit, that sucks...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks pretty good, those lights are junk tho, prolly wont last you more then a year. there is something to be said for spending alittle more money on decient lights, those autozone lights are just plain cheaply made.

as for the box its decent looking for your first project box, looks alitle goofy hanging down there on a new truck tho, i would have def got a small piece of aluminum and cut it to fit the stock opening below your hvac controls and ran the switches there for a cleaner look.

you can buy an automatic center punch that makes a nice dimple in the metal/plastic to stop the bit from walking.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for the picture Ben, exactally what I was talking about..lol


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

You just really have to work on levelness. Take a few extra minutes and it will turn out looking right. As far as that switch box goes...... well I would never mount that in my truck. I would spend the $6.00 and buy a new "project" box. That is just ugly. You will have to look down at those unlevel switches for the rest of that trucks life. Same goes with that tailgate. Those two uprights are not level. The one to the left has to be at 70*. Stop getting so excited taking pictures and spend the extra few minutes caring about the details of your work.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

These are all things that will help you.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow be a jerk next time...

Nothings perminent. I'd love to have a truck this nice. For an 18 year old guy I'd say hes doin pretty damn good.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

87chevy;1191979 said:


> Wow be a jerk next time...
> 
> Nothings perminent. I'd love to have a truck this nice. For an 18 year old guy I'd say hes doin pretty damn good.


Constructive criticism . One will never learn if no one is there to help guide them


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

s&mll;1191957 said:


> You just really have to work on levelness. Take a few extra minutes and it will turn out looking right. As far as that switch box goes...... well I would never mount that in my truck. I would spend the $6.00 and buy a new "project" box. That is just ugly. You will have to look down at those unlevel switches for the rest of that trucks life. Same goes with that tailgate. Those two uprights are not level. The one to the left has to be at 70*. Stop getting so excited taking pictures and spend the extra few minutes caring about the details of your work.


well thanks "This old house" or "Yankee workshop"

Edit: Yeah and let me go buy the 500 dollar tri-pod level for my 100 dollar project


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

87chevy;1191979 said:


> Wow be a jerk next time...
> 
> Nothings perminent. I'd love to have a truck this nice. For an 18 year old guy I'd say hes doin pretty damn good.


Thanks, i work my very hard for my stuff... In april i started working for my schools (vocational hs) maint dept. My main focus was "grounds crew leader"... I ran a jd 997 30 some hours a week... And instructed other kids on stuff... Like mulching, weed wacking, garbage pickup, watering, and such... I worked 7 to 3 mon through friday... Then i also worked mostbdays with my bro doing our accounts... Weekends too... Id usually work 7 to3 at school, and 330 to dark (9ish) afterwarda...

I kno my box isnt perfect, and the sides arent the best, but u gotta remember we lost our shop to a tornado... All that was left was the concrete pad... So i didnt have a good saw, and i didnt remember my square got bent (idk why i saved it lol)... So that was useless...

Well their callin for like 2 inches over night... And last tues night til wed mornin we got 4-6 inChes...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, i took my plow off today and decided to wash the truck...


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

sooo, where does the driver sit! haha

Looks good all cleaned up!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

flatlander42;1199827 said:


> sooo, where does the driver sit! haha
> 
> Looks good all cleaned up!


Haha! Yea, they dont make em small where i come from... Those are a few of my friends... One dates my sister, and he is like 5 ft 10, 350 pounds... The other (in the middle) is his bro and he is like 5 ft 10, 300 pounds... Im "big" but not that big... Im like 6ft 1, and weigh 210-220 lbs (depends how many times i take my gf out to eat lol)

We all used to pile in that 89 and just smoke the tires till they popped... Today we were out looking for a guy... (long story) lol


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

flatlander42;1199827 said:


> sooo, where does the driver sit! haha
> 
> Looks good all cleaned up!


Haha! Yea, they dont make em small where i come from... Those are a few of my friends... One dates my sister, and he is like 5 ft 10, 350 pounds... The other (in the middle) is his bro and he is like 5 ft 10, 300 pounds... Im "big" but not that big... Im like 6ft 1, and weigh 210-220 lbs (depends how many times i take my gf out to eat lol)

We all used to pile in that 89 and just smoke the tires till they popped... Today we were out looking for a guy... (long story) lol


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Some more pics...

Just a drive i do right by my house for free... Nothing special... Its those 2 guys grandparents (they go to florida for the winter)... lol so it goes weeks without getting plowed...

And next to 1 of my brothers dump trucks... I plowed his driveway and took a few pics... His peterbilt was out on the job...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Heres my truck at school... I get my own special parking space when i have my plow on... lol

And heres my snow blower... It got smashed in the tornado, so i got some handles ooff a Toro S200... Its all rigged up, but works better than a shovel... lol


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Heres a few pics from last storm...

we got as little as 4 inches in some places, and as much as 7 in others...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

A few more from the storm...

At an office i plow...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice pics Thumbs Up


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

tow mirrors and ballest or leveling kit is all i have to say, everything else is good.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics...love how the truck came back to life


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Trucks and pics look awesome!


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Truck is looking good, thanks for the pics. I also agree on the leveling kit or timbrens and some ballast and it will take some stress of the front end.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yea seriously you need to address the front end sag A.S.A.P.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics but i agree with everyone else get something done with that front end that should be your number one thing. At least some timbrens


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice pics. Looks like you guys are getting some good snow. Wish we were.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

mossman381;1203658 said:


> Nice pics Thumbs Up





Deerewashed;1203720 said:


> tow mirrors and ballest or leveling kit is all i have to say, everything else is good.





tls22;1203797 said:


> Great pics...love how the truck came back to life





J&R Landscaping;1203843 said:


> Trucks and pics look awesome!





RAM_ON97;1203868 said:


> Truck is looking good, thanks for the pics. I also agree on the leveling kit or timbrens and some ballast and it will take some stress of the front end.





THEGOLDPRO;1203879 said:


> yea seriously you need to address the front end sag A.S.A.P.





exmark;1203968 said:


> Nice pics. Looks like you guys are getting some good snow. Wish we were.





deere615;1203903 said:


> Nice pics but i agree with everyone else get something done with that front end that should be your number one thing. At least some timbrens


Thanks Guys!! Ok, i tried ballast... I had over 1000 pounds behind the rear wheels, and it literally gave me 1/8 inch more clearance...

So i did some reading, and Timbrens seem to be the best and easiest for my money... 
Should i go with name brand Timbrens- $185-200
or could i save some money and get the Buyers- $99?

I have a check coming at the end of the month... So i plan to use some of that money towards addressing the sag...

I kno the chances of me winning the lotto are better, but im hoping to save some money and find some used towing mirrors for this... But i think the only reason someone would sell them is to upgrade to heated, or power, or with the turn signal, or all 3... If not ill just have to spend the money to get new ones... I just dont NEED them now, altho these sides suck, they make it harder to use my side mirrors... And once im towing in the summer i bet it will help... Plus they look cooler anyway IMO  lol


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

rusty_keg_3;1204218 said:


> Thanks Guys!! Ok, i tried ballast... I had over 1000 pounds behind the rear wheels, and it literally gave me 1/8 inch more clearance...
> 
> So i did some reading, and Timbrens seem to be the best and easiest for my money...
> Should i go with name brand Timbrens- $185-200
> ...


I would go with timbrens. If you only need manual tow mirrors they are hard to find but I got them for my truck and theycheapes place I found after alot of looking was herehttp://www.1aauto.com/ I referred alot of other members here too that ending up buying them there


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Timbrens+cranking the t-bars on the truck will lift the front end 2+ inches and pretty much eliminate all sagging issues.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You don't need to spend any money right now. Check your Z-height. I believe it should be 4.5". I bet yours is not in spec. Here is a pic of how you measure your Z-height. You can see in the pic mine was about 4" at that time. It took 3-4 turns on the t-bars to get it to factory specs. You want to measure it without the plow on. And jack the front end up before you turn the t-bar bolt. And you have to take it for a short drive and then measure again, until you get the 4.5".


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

is that measurement supposed to be from the center of the lower control arm bolt to the ground?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

randomb0b123;1204573 said:


> is that measurement supposed to be from the center of the lower control arm bolt to the ground?


No. The measurment is from the center of the front lower a-arm bolt to the bottom of where the lower ball joint sits. You need to use a level to make a straight line over to measure under the lower a-arm bolt. In this pic the red line is the 90 degree angle that you need to measure. The blue line is the space that you are measuring. The ground will have no effect on the measurement.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

mossman381;1204569 said:


> You don't need to spend any money right now. Check your Z-height. I believe it should be 4.5". I bet yours is not in spec. Here is a pic of how you measure your Z-height. You can see in the pic mine was about 4" at that time. It took 3-4 turns on the t-bars to get it to factory specs. You want to measure it without the plow on. And jack the front end up before you turn the t-bar bolt. And you have to take it for a short drive and then measure again, until you get the 4.5".


Great info, once and a while we will get some good info on this site lol, awesome job with the pics man.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks, I can't take all the credit. The pics are mine, but B&B helped me with the info and understanding it. So I am paying if forward and helping others.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

mossman381;1204786 said:


> No. The measurment is from the center of the front lower a-arm bolt to the bottom of where the lower ball joint sits. You need to use a level to make a straight line over to measure under the lower a-arm bolt. In this pic the red line is the 90 degree angle that you need to measure. The blue line is the space that you are measuring. The ground will have no effect on the measurement.


Ok, thanks, but how do i know what it its suppost to be? Where can i find it? i just want to be positive...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, today we got about 1/2... So i did a few sidewalks... Just a Sears, and a TV station... I put my plow on b4 i got called out, and took a few pics... then got called, so i dropped the plow b4 i left...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

More pics from today...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

A few more...

The last is my bros truck, he just got a pallet of salt so i "borrowed" some... lol jkjk


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;1205899 said:


> Ok, thanks, but how do i know what it its suppost to be? Where can i find it? i just want to be positive...


I would measure it to see where it is. I am pretty sure the spec is 4.5". You are not going to hurt anything by turning the t-bars up some. Yours looks really low. I would like to know what your Z-height is?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

That actually looks hard to drive with the plow up. I know I'd be bangin that mount on everything. Is the mount even high enough to let the front tires touch curbs?

I still like the way that flatbed looks on there. I see the worklights are still holding up!?


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Did you paint your truck.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

mossman381;1206133 said:


> I would measure it to see where it is. I am pretty sure the spec is 4.5". You are not going to hurt anything by turning the t-bars up some. Yours looks really low. I would like to know what your Z-height is?


Ok, well im going to columbus for a few days for a trade show and landscape contest... So ill try to get it when i come back...



flatlander42;1206340 said:


> That actually looks hard to drive with the plow up. I know I'd be bangin that mount on everything. Is the mount even high enough to let the front tires touch curbs?
> 
> I still like the way that flatbed looks on there. I see the worklights are still holding up!?


Yea, i gotta go really slow over speed bumps and styeep driveways... And i cant put the plow to a |"v" when i frive around cause the plow will scrape...

Thanks man, yea, one got snow all over it, and pulled the wires out of the connector so i soddered and heat shrinked ione...



exmark;1206558 said:


> Did you paint your truck.


Ha! Nice, that looks like a sweet rig! I think those pull plows are sweet, but i dont have a need for one... lol, maybe someday...


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Rusty keg, mossman is correct on the z-height service perferred (how gm lists it) spec at 4.5".



exmark;1206558 said:


> Did you paint your truck.


That looks alot like something that one guy on here has...Jon Geer I think? I mean even down to the diamond plated boxed generator with the flashing lights, except its got a fisher on the front.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Newdude;1214342 said:


> Rusty keg, mossman is correct on the z-height service perferred (how gm lists it) spec at 4.5".
> 
> That looks alot like something that one guy on here has...Jon Geer I think? I mean even down to the diamond plated boxed generator with the flashing lights, except its got a fisher on the front.


he seems to sell a lot of trucks so that very well could be one of his...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Newdude;1214342 said:


> That looks alot like something that one guy on here has...Jon Geer I think? I mean even down to the diamond plated boxed generator with the flashing lights, except its got a fisher on the front.


That does look like jon geers setup thats not his youtube name but if you go look at that guys channel he just subscribed to jons channel so I bet he brough thte truck off him or something. Jon hasnt had any videos in a while I liked his too


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Update:

Its been a little while...

We got hit good by that large storm last week... We atleast 12 inches...

And sat, they called for 1-2 and we got 6...

I was plowing at a Fedex we picked up, and my mirrors froze a little, and i clipped a trailer with my wood side on the driver side... So im gonna just whip up some more, but their only gonna be 1 2x6 tall... 

And finally, im planning on getting my Timbrens tomorrow!!! I cant wait, im so tired of my truck nose diving!

And when i do my timbrens ill check the z-height


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Heres some pics of the trucks...

The days of the big storm we used my project truck (89 c1500) for a sidewalk crew... Loaded our brother in law, brother, and sister in it... Gave them some snow blowers, shovels, and tons of salt... And off they went...

And some pics of my truck cleaned up (i hate it all dirty)... I clean it a few times a week, by hand occasionally, have it done at school, or just the automatic wash (just high pressure water ones tho, i dont want my perdy truck gettin scratched... HA!)


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Stacking some snow, a pic of the fedex we picked up.. Its pretty big, takes me and my bro about 2hrs to do... plus or minus...

Thats the trailer i backed int and clipped the front corner, dont worry, the trialer was NOT damaged...

And then a pic of my sides after i hit the trailer... :realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics.....love the set-up


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

some more pics...

A few of my poor wood sides 

And to make it worse, my front "chrome" bumper cover came off (it was broken in the tornado), and now it wont stay on!!!!

An action pic...

And a pic to give u a idea of the snow we got... This was like 4 hrs after i plowed, and my friend cleaned it up with the bobcat...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Some more pics...

Took the sides, sand, salt, and plow off, and washed her...

And pics from the 6in storm we werent expecting... I was just trying to spend time eith my girlfriend, and had to leave and plow, so i guess i wasnt thinking to straight... I plowed the whole back lot into one nice little line, then i went to plow it, and got really stuck... The hood was covered and snow, and the truck was buried to the frame, and between the grille and plow was packed full of snow...

Thats why u dont plow with women on your mind ehh?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

tls22;1234648 said:


> Nice pics.....love the set-up


Thanks man! Its not the best stuff, but, prettiest stuff, but we get the job done...

And a few more pics... The last of the decent ones on my camera...
A pic of a tv station we plow... Theirs only like 2 places to push to, so ive made a large pile... It goes into their lawn, about to the side walk, and aout onto the black top... Im guessing its atleast 40x30... And maybe 7-8 ft tall in this pic, now its even bigger...

So, the day we got the 6+ inches, i needed salt, so i went for a pallet, i get there, and theirs no keys for a forklift, so i get a pallet jack, and pull a pallet to my truck, and thought about it... I didnt have the sides, so i couldnt throw all the salt on there, and i only had like 3 straps... So i had to hand load every bag onto my bed, then take the palet and put it on my bed, then RESTACK every bag, then strap it all down...

Well i put it up front so i wouldnt have to worry as much about losing salt... Well i coulfnt see out my back, so i ran to my bros house, and threw about half of it on this nifty little lifting cart we got...

Heres a pic of my gray truck, that same morning, it was pulled out of a heated garage with no snow on it.. and like 5 er 6 hrs later, that was all there...

I never measured, but it was atleast 6 inches, maybe even 8...


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Still a lot of dents in that thing.


----------



## Florida08 (Dec 16, 2010)

Is your FedEx the one right off the Turnpike in Perrysburg?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Florida08;1235499 said:


> Is your FedEx the one right off the Turnpike in Perrysburg?


nope, i know where ur talking about tho, thats right by my school... DO u know penta? Its a career center in perrysburg, just off 75... The 1 we plow is new to fedex, they just bought it, ive never seen any1 there besides the night security... And the only trailer there isnt theirs... I think it was abandoned lol... This place is up off 75 b4 the michigan border ( off alexis rd)...

The sign on the building they just put up says "fedex international"



Stik208;1234893 said:


> Still a lot of dents in that thing.


Mwybe u missed it lol, but it got destroyed in a tornado lol... And i still have more work to do to it...


----------



## Florida08 (Dec 16, 2010)

rusty_keg_3;1236068 said:


> nope, i know where ur talking about tho, thats right by my school... DO u know penta? Its a career center in perrysburg, just off 75... The 1 we plow is new to fedex, they just bought it, ive never seen any1 there besides the night security... And the only trailer there isnt theirs... I think it was abandoned lol... This place is up off 75 b4 the michigan border ( off alexis rd)...
> 
> The sign on the building they just put up says "fedex international"


I know Penta. I used to go to UT so I somewhat know the area. I can't imagine how they do that FedEx right there at the turn pike. That place is massive.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Florida08;1236097 said:


> I know Penta. I used to go to UT so I somewhat know the area. I can't imagine how they do that FedEx right there at the turn pike. That place is massive.


Ohh yea? Where u live? It dont show on my ipod... Yea, a guy we sub for dose it... Its crazy, somethins like 3 loaders, backhoes and skids... Plus some subs in pickups, and his big highway trcks with 10 footers, and salters... Ill actually druve hy tomorrow when i get my timbrens, id i remrmber ill stoP fast and take a few pics


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

That just bad luck, What happened with your gates and I see you got another blower?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

rusty_keg_3;1236068 said:


> Maybe u missed it lol, but it got destroyed in a tornado lol... And i still have more work to do to it...


No, I know. I'm just saying you did all this work which is fine and dandy, but does it outweigh the cost of a new one? I don't want to sound like a jerk or anything it just seems like an awful lot of work to do and still be done.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Stik208;1236351 said:


> No, I know. I'm just saying you did all this work which is fine and dandy, but does it outweigh the cost of a new one? I don't want to sound like a jerk or anything it just seems like an awful lot of work to do and still be done.


Hmm, well u telm me... Blue book is over $25,000... And as it sits now i spent under 10,000... And i can take it to a body shop in the spring and spend 3-5, anr they will have it looking brand new... So that would mean i have $12000-15000 into it... And then u gotta figure for the plow too... And i put 300 for new lights...

So i think its worth it, and many others agree... So if u think about it, i really got the truck fOr half price...
But u can he the judge...

QUOTE=havenlax18;1236332]That just bad luck, What happened with your gates and I see you got another blower?[/QUOTE]
I had a bad day lol, my mirrors were covered and i barely hit a semi trailer... So ill build nee ones... And yea, its my dads, i plow for him, and i borrow it... It works out good, lit a 5 min job, and i get to use his blower...


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I see... I follow your thread bro and I made simular gates for the 94 f350, 97 f350, and 05 f550. I think you are doing a great job, I'm only in high school... its my dads bissness I plan on takeing it over. I also think the work your doing to the truck is so worth it. Looks to me the handles on your blower are bent. Do you plan on new gates? I sprayed painted m gates black they came out nice.


----------



## Florida08 (Dec 16, 2010)

rusty_keg_3;1236125 said:


> Ohh yea? Where u live? It dont show on my ipod... Yea, a guy we sub for dose it... Its crazy, somethins like 3 loaders, backhoes and skids... Plus some subs in pickups, and his big highway trcks with 10 footers, and salters... Ill actually druve hy tomorrow when i get my timbrens, id i remrmber ill stoP fast and take a few pics


I'm done with school. I moved back to Cinci


----------



## BigRed79 (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice Pictures! As for ur '09 looks good. Get those timbrens and some pics of the fix lol. also with as many accounts you are getting, it would probaly be a good idea to look into getting some sort of strobe light(s) there is never to many haha. As for ur project truck, id say go with victory red, because it looks good on Chevys (in my opinion).


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, i finally got my timbrens and got them on... The Drivers side took like 45 min... But the passenger side was terrible... I tried for 5 hrs straight, and just didnt have enough room... Then i messed up my threads... So i had to have it re threaded... But i got it on the next day...

I have the plow on... No visible difference IMO, but when your in the truck you can feel the difference...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, last week we had a lot of wind, but no snow... I had to do a few accounts walks...

I was wondering if any one else uses a Backpack Blower for light snow... We have 3 Stihl BR550's and they work pretty good on the light stuff. It beats shoveling tho, its not super fast, but i can do 1/2 inch with ease with the blower...

Then heres after pics with the timbrens...

I also made new sides, and put my tool box of my 89 on my 09. I hate the lack of space in the cab... I also made a tailgate today... This time its just a bored that slides in tho... The hinges on the last sides had trouble with the weight of the wood, and getting smacked with sliding bags of salt...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

All you needed to do was crank your t-bars a bit. I bet it rides ruff now.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

mossman381;1247895 said:


> All you needed to do was crank your t-bars a bit. I bet it rides ruff now.


is this kid a ****** or is it just me??


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol we have been telling him from day one to crank the t-bars.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'd want to be running on my bumpstops, even aftermarket ones.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

EGLC;1248118 said:


> is this kid a ****** or is it just me??


Hahahaha

I love this place.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

A ******? Really? I think most people would agree im doing ok for 18... And my gpa is 4.2, and im a model student at my school, literaly, they had photographers come in and take pics of me... They have me and my quoyes in commercials, news papers, and some other local media... In a recent poll i was voted most likely to become a millionaire... The school i came from b4 was top 50 in the nation. And its hard to get into (75 per grade) and i was in the top 5 i took calculus my junior year... 

So a ******? Really, thats commin from the guy who always bashes on others, and u can tell a lot of people dont like u... 

So if u got a prob with me, i dont wanna hear about it, my mechanic told me not to crank the t-bars... And so did my chevy dealer... You really need to learn to shut ur mouth... People are here to learn, and give advice, and just have fun... And guys like u make people not want to come back... Just ive worked for my bro since i was 8 and saved up money for a nice truck and plow dont mean u gotta run ur mouth... 

Its a damn picture fourmn for gods sake... And no where did i claim to know it all, its why im here, i want to learn...


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

well your chevy dealer and mechanic are both idiots. me and the other guys gave you solid advice.

it *is* ******** to spend money when you don't have to.

and I don't care what your gpa is bro, calm down. seriously. that $200 you probably spent on those could've went into so much needed body work.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Did you measure your Z-height? I was very intereseted in what it was.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Who really cares what he spends his money on? Have you seen MY truck? Whats 200 bucks gunna do for body work anyway?

I'm sure you've heard chrome don't get ya home.

Anyway, you should measure the Z height because like mossman I'm interested to see what it is also


----------



## djjs (Dec 5, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;1249292 said:


> , my mechanic told me not to crank the t-bars... And so did my chevy dealerQUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like time for a new mechanic and chevy dealer. It is a work truck though, so the timbrens can't hurt. Anyway it's good to see you're getting things back in order after the tornado


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

rusty_keg_3;1249292 said:


> A ******? Really? I think most people would agree im doing ok for 18... And my gpa is 4.2,...


I guess that would be the equivalent of an A++?


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Stik208;1249551 said:


> I guess that would be the equivalent of an A++?


Ha actually some of those "special" schools are on a 4.2gpa system. I have never understand it. Maybe there are some colleges that do it ……. But none that my buddies went to.


----------



## Florida08 (Dec 16, 2010)

s&mll;1249729 said:


> Ha actually some of those "special" schools are on a 4.2gpa system. I have never understand it. Maybe there are some colleges that do it ……. But none that my buddies went to.


Its when you factor in AP classes aka free college credit. My school had people graduating with over a 5.0. Granted we offered over 80 AP classes. Not to mention we are the best high school in Cincinnati and one of the best in the state as well as the largest and public.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Its highschool...... That slipped my mind. Im still not sure if my school counted A's in ap classes anything higher then 4.0 I will have to ask around


----------



## boss kid1 (Feb 20, 2011)

do you have handheld or box controls?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Geez guys calm down Nothing wrong with timbrens I love the things I do both Rusty- cranking the t-bars is not bad Usually just not all the way putting 3-4 turns on them will not hurt and this is per B&B and I trust most anything he says especially about chevys. Almost all chevys fronts ride on the factory bump stops and the timbrens do not change the ride that much I mean it is a work truck... 
Timbens are great thats why I have them on both trucks plus the t-bars cranked a bit. I would definitely get them for the back if you plan to use the flat bed to haul some heavy things I have had 4k lbs in my 2500hds bed an it was just sitting level!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

he's the smartest landscaper in the world lol, If your as smart as you claim to be you might wanna go to college and not be a grunt like the rest of us. why rake rocks when you can push paper making millions like your highschool friends voted you to do.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Cuz some people hate that. I'm not 4.2 student but I could do alot "better" than going to school for diesel next year. BUT! I don't want to. The thought of being stuck in an office all day? No way jack


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

s&mll;1249765 said:


> Its highschool...... That slipped my mind. Im still not sure if my school counted A's in ap classes anything higher then 4.0 I will have to ask around


Yea, i take some advanced classes...



boss kid1;1250125 said:


> do you have handheld or box controls?


handheald



deere615;1251369 said:


> Geez guys calm down Nothing wrong with timbrens I love the things I do both Rusty- cranking the t-bars is not bad Usually just not all the way putting 3-4 turns on them will not hurt and this is per B&B and I trust most anything he says especially about chevys. Almost all chevys fronts ride on the factory bump stops and the timbrens do not change the ride that much I mean it is a work truck...
> Timbens are great thats why I have them on both trucks plus the t-bars cranked a bit. I would definitely get them for the back if you plan to use the flat bed to haul some heavy things I have had 4k lbs in my 2500hds bed an it was just sitting level!


Ok, well after all this i guess im gonna reconsider a few turns of the tbars... And It always sat on the factory bump stops too...



THEGOLDPRO;1251556 said:


> he's the smartest landscaper in the world lol, If your as smart as you claim to be you might wanna go to college and not be a grunt like the rest of us. why rake rocks when you can push paper making millions like your high school friends voted you to do.


Because i would rather be outside doing what i love... I could follow in my parents foot steps and become a millionaire... They are both in real estate... Before they divorced they owned as many as 30 "rental" properties... Some were 5 family apartments, some were small stores, and they were as small as a 2 bed room sq ft 500 sq ft house... They also flipped houses too... 10 years ago their net worth was over 1 million... then they went through a 10 year divorce, and auctioned everything off for pennies on the dollar...

I come from a large family, 4 brothers, 4 sisters... I can do what i want, one brother is an optometrist, one owns a trucking company, and is vp of a large construction company, my other bro i work for right now, and the last one is a freshman... One of my sisters is in nursing school, one is going to school to be a psychologist, the other 2 are stay at home moms...

Our parents taught us that we can do what we want to... Im considering college, but i hate school... I am considering real estate and landscaping... Just part time real estate tho...

Anybody can be a millionaire if they want to... You have to set your mind to it, and really want it...When my parents started out they lived ok lives... But they took almost every penny they made and turned it in to more money with real estate...

Ask any successful company... Sometimes you don't pay your self, you just pay your bills and put the rest back into the company...

And i was voted for because kids see me, and know how i am... I work my ass off... I took a last summer at the school working for the maintenance dept... I worked 7-3 5 days a week at the school... Then i worked 3:30-9 (dark) for my brother... On top of that i work for my other brother who is vp of the construction company, and owns a trucking company... I worked when i had free time for him for the past few years... I was his dump trucks, and work around his property doing stuff for him... I would work sat 7-12 then visit my girlfriend... and Sunday after church for a few hours...

When it comes to snow, ill go to school on a Monday with my plow, go out plowing all night, get breakfast b4 school, then back to school on Tuesday... And i pick up all kinds of side jobs from the school, teachers, and when people call the school looking to see if the schools landscaping class could do a project...

I won with like 70 some percent of the votes... And over 3000 kids voted... yes, three thousand... We have a brand new state of the art 550,000 sq ft, $100,000,000 building on 120 acres with over 2,000kids... As well as 1,000 at our satellite schools...



87chevy;1251708 said:


> Cuz some people hate that. I'm not 4.2 student but I could do alot "better" than going to school for diesel next year. BUT! I don't want to. The thought of being stuck in an office all day? No way jack


You said it... I love working outside... I cant deal with sitting inside all day... Now and then would be ok... But thats what weekends are for...


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

Work with your brain not your back.


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

Just my two cents, with a GPA like that i would go to college. Even if you hate school its worth it. I go to college now and hate it I would rather be out making money but I know for me atleast its going to help me make more money. I learn so much landscape related and business related. (I am majoring in landscape managament and construction and also a minor in business.) While some may say you learn all of that if you work for someone else for a few years or go to tradeshow classes but I think college is very important. With your GPA you should probably be able to get a decent scholarship too.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

BlackBirdWS.6;1255634 said:


> Work with your brain not your back.


Hmmm, i try to... When we get a decent amount of snow, i hire a kid from my school to shovel for me... And i cut my time in half, and do very little shoveling... lol, is that what you mean? lol



jeffslawnservic;1255639 said:


> Just my two cents, with a GPA like that i would go to college. Even if you hate school its worth it. I go to college now and hate it I would rather be out making money but I know for me atleast its going to help me make more money. I learn so much landscape related and business related. (I am majoring in landscape managament and construction and also a minor in business.) While some may say you learn all of that if you work for someone else for a few years or go to tradeshow classes but I think college is very important. With your GPA you should probably be able to get a decent scholarship too.


yea, im considering, i just want to be done with school... I missed out on most scholarships tho, because i didnt want to go to college... But ive gotten a lot of pressure from friends and family, so i am re considering... I just hate sitting in class... Thats why i chose a vocational school, half of my day is hands on stuff...


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

def go to school. I hated school always (add or something) but had good grades. I have my BS in Business Admin, it's worth it for the long term. Your brain will last longer than your back will.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok guys i have saved about 200 this month for the truck... I could save it, or use it on my truck... What u guys think?

If i spend it im torn between...
Towing mirrors
Front bumPer covers, and prob color match them
That little chrome peice on the front of the hood... Right above the grille

Or can u think of something else? Maybe a new toolbox? Im leaning towards the towing mirrors tho... I love the wAy they look, and they would be killer for plowing (cuz or my wood sides)

So what you guys think? 200 still wont make a "dent" lol in the remaining bodywork... 

Or dose some1 got a used hoist for sale? $200 cash lol


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

I would save it and wait until you get around 1000 saved. Then get some body work done. I personally would have all the body work done before I started to purchase accessories. Just me though.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yea, i want to, buut the cab corners are 900 each... plus i need 2 doors... So thats like 3k cuz they dont sell "cab corners" yet... Just tye whole "door jams" but i should be starting my other job (maint dept at my school) back up... So ill have more income again...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would get new bumper covers.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree. Those big chrome bastards look gaudy IMO.... But I've alwas been a minimal chrome guy.i like to stick out without sticking out


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I think your tool box is fine. I would aim for the mirrors, bumper and chrome.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Any bobcat pics?


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree bumper covers would be best


----------

